# Thrift store find -vintage albums



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Look what I found today in one of my local thrift stores, two classic albums. They are in prefect condition with little to no damage what-so-ever. For $2 I got Iron Butterfly's 1968 In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida (baby), and for $3 dollars more I got Alice Cooper's 1974 greatest hits album.

O' by the way did I mention they have not been opened! They are still in their original plastic wrap with no cuts or breaks in the wrap itself and the covers are perfect. They look like they just came off the store shelf, man what a find! I don't know what they are worth but one thing I do know is, they are worth more than the five bucks I paid for them. I'm going to look around the net and see what they might be worth in $$ but they are worth a lot to me in nostalgia .

One mans junk is another mans treasure.

You can see large images at the links below.

http://www.warthogpen.com/bs_files/albums_1.jpg

http://www.warthogpen.com/bs_files/albums_2.jpg


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great find!


----------

